# TW30 540 pto swap



## TheGock (Oct 11, 2015)

In a deal right now for a TW30 which was only made with a 1000pto shaft. Read in another forum of guys putting the gears/shaft from a TW20 or TW25 in, converting it to a 540pto and apperently being "not so difficult". Has anyone on here done anything similar? If it can be done i will still purchase the machine if not i will have to cancel the deal. Thank you in advance! -Adam


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome Adam!
Reading other forums, it does indeed sound like an easy job. Have you located and priced the gears to make sure it's a feasible project? Also, have you considered what putting 175hp through your small square baler might do to it? (Or maybe you'd keep the big hoss away from it. What do you want to pull with it?)
Nathan

Pictures always help. Did you read this thread?
http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=159766&DisplayType=flat&setCookie=1


----------



## TheGock (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey thanks nathan! I read it could be done but i wanted to find someone that has. I saw on a different forum that the guy did it a few years ago and hasnt had any issues. I wasnt planning to buy it when i got to the place but it was there and kinda what i was looking for... would do anything id need it to do here. But yeah it would be used to discbine, bale, disc, etc. Very nice 4x4 tractor for the price but id need 540 to work for it


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't help but think your playing with fire here. Even at half power your going to be at the torque limit of 540 equipment. Granted a fertilizer spreader or such won't matter, but rotary cutters and stuff like that, and eventually you will, ? Good luck.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My buddy has a TW-30 similar to what you're talking about, its a big pretty clumsy tractor that they only keep around to pull their big no-till corn planter or the big res-till. I've never seen them use it on any hay equipment.


----------



## TheGock (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah i need something that when i need the hp i got it due to borrowing larger equipment from the neighboors. With the hills and larger equipment id rather deal with a less docile tractor instead of not having what i need in those cases. I found someone that did it with no issues for years now that kind of eased my worries but there are a few things i still have to check on.


----------



## TheGock (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah i need something that when i need the hp i got it due to borrowing larger equipment from the neighboors. With the hills and larger equipment id rather deal with a less docile tractor instead of not having what i need in those cases. I found someone that did it with no issues for years now that kind of eased my worries but there are a few things i still have to check on.


----------



## Cowboy2563 (Jul 22, 2015)

Well lot of guys may not agree with what im about to say but we've ran a Case 1370 which is only a 1000 pto on small stuff. Just buy a 1000 to 540 adopter shaft from the local farm store and run the tractor half throttle. Trust me I was leery about doing it at first but we have been doing it for awhile now and have had no trouble at all.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It can work and helps limit the torque but don't forget and rev it out if it's something like a square baler. Some tractors don't have much torque reserve at low rpm if it's a 540 implement that is at the upper hp range of 540 stuff. Tw 30 shouldn't have that issue though.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Cowboy2563 said:


> Well lot of guys may not agree with what im about to say but we've ran a Case 1370 which is only a 1000 pto on small stuff. Just buy a 1000 to 540 adopter shaft from the local farm store and run the tractor half throttle. Trust me I was leery about doing it at first but we have been doing it for awhile now and have had no trouble at all.


I wouldn't want to do that with any hills. I doubt a tractor that heavy would want to climb any little hill while running any implement just barely above idle.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Adam, how big are your fields? I looked up at TW that you're looking at (at least I think I did) and realized it mfwd. Extra clumsy. I have seen a neighbor pull a 1431 discbine with an IH 3788 2+2. The TW would beat that, I guess, but in small fields I'd think that it would be terrible, especially on the small square. I know I told you last night that it was worth a shot to buy it but I think I had a lower price in mind to feel it was worth the risk. Obviously you could buy another tractor (my 7000 perhaps  ) but if your goal is doing everything with one tractor for a few years, I think I'd wait for something smaller to come along. There's plenty of time before hay season.


----------



## TheGock (Oct 11, 2015)

I plan on gatting a second tractor as well to do the raking,tedding,pushing/pulling wagons, etc. But none of my feilds are less than 3 acres. I saw guys talking about adapters but with the 30s you can actually swap 2 gears and make it become 540/1000 by pulling the snap ring and switching shafts. At lunch time im going to try and make some more phone calls to get everything priced out.


----------



## Cowboy2563 (Jul 22, 2015)

Well I'm not real familiar with that model tractor but where I'm at there's a good amount of hills and I've never had any trouble climbing them with the disc mower or round baler. But I agree 8350 HiTech there's no need to hurry up with buying something right away. We still have awhile before hay season is back.


----------



## TheGock (Oct 11, 2015)

I agree as well, ive been looking around awhile now and just came across this and ended up being a great deal for what i got.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Gock, this something like what you need?

http://www.wengers.com/parts/Farm-Tractor-Parts/Ford/TW25/TW25/PTO/Sub-Component/DRIVEN-GEAR-540-RPM/01-726CA_D8NNA.htm


----------



## TheGock (Oct 11, 2015)

That is most likely part of it... i have a whole folder i printed out of information on it. I was gonna try to get into messicks and see if i could get part numbers one morning but weve just been so busy.


----------

